# One person's choice - a true story



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

Here is a true story of one person's choice. 

He was married for about a little over 10 years with one child. From what I can see, his wife was average, reasonable looking but not breathtaking, pleasant but not overly affectionate. He met another woman, somewhat striking, pretty clothes, beautiful figure, large (fake) breasts. Sex was great and they began seeing each other and divorced. He was earning a substantial six figure salary, successful in his business, and was able to support two households, and give his new trophy wife the things she wanted. 

The new wife asked for more and more things. Like some woman, she believed her basic problem was that she was not assertive enough though going beyond looks, family saw her as self-centered, manipulative, and shallow. He was not able to purchase all the things she wanted, and that started discord ending in a bitter second divorce. They had a child together. 

She demanded substantial money in the dissolution and if he did not agree, she was ready to go to court. 

He became ill and lost his job. It did not matter she reasoned, I still want my money. Things like new clothes and furniture were important to maintain her image. Figure a way to make money despite your illness and stop wasting money on your useless kids, pay me she demanded, or things are going to get a lot worse for you. He was scared of his second wife and she successfully bullied him. 

Financial problems got worse and worse, lawyer's fees increased, he turned to risky business ventures and borrowed money that he could not repay. There was no way out, financial problems become overwhelming, and my friend took a gun to his head a few years before his 50th birthday. 

For him the grass is greener was a sad story. If his first wife wasn't perfect, she was nice and loving. In his quest for beauty and perfection, he found garbage and hate. 

For every man who thinks, maybe I deserve better, maybe some time with that cute 25 year old makes sense, it's a sobering story. 

:scratchhead:


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

wow !!!!!!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

So tragic and sad. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

